# None of my rides are counting towards the current Quest.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/f7taULr


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Try restarting your phone and / or reinstalling the app. If nothing works call support.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...YOU CALLED support before posting here, yeah? Good job!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...YOU CALLED support before posting here, yeah? Good job!


What is this calling Support you talk about? Uber got rid of Support by using Covid19 as excuse.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber got rid of Support by using Covid19 as excuse.


on the weekends, certainly. But really, how else will you get an answer?


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

check your quest in the promotions tab, the count will be accurate...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> on the weekends, certainly. But really, how else will you get an answer?


I sent them dirty people a message, let's see what they respond with. They also approved package delivery so let's see if drug dealers use us.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> on the weekends, certainly. But really, how else will you get an answer?


It fixed itself


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> It fixed itself


of course it did


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Support is still there.... Just limited to not very Available to you.


----------

